# GTiR OLDSPEED with NEUSPEED



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

:thumbup: Check this OUT !!!!  

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB17&Number=67627711


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

hahaha - i got an even better one if i can find it .. one of the AE86 (Trueno or Corolla's if u must) guys swapped a Supra Twin Turbo motor into his car..

Well the story went that a Mustang came next to it, rev -ed then blew by. The Trueno owner took his time and met him at the red light which was really close ahead. The mustang guys were pointing and laughing at him ... when the light went green they both gunned it. The Trueno SPANKED him and the Mustang guys turned to avoid embarrassment. Funny story, eh? I'll try to find the thread off the 4AG boards..


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

*link moved now correct*

the thread was moved i corrected the link


----------

